# External HDD 5400 or 7200 RPM?



## GULL (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello,

I need some suggestion if you already use an external hard drive to store samples. 
The 5400 RPM disc needs no external power, but 7200RPM does it seems. Is there a considerable speed difference while accessing sample libraries from? Any thoughts?

I won't need it slim and portable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 29, 2015)

7200rpm is the standard in audio, and there's a noticeable difference in speed. I would definitely get the 7200rpm.


----------



## Gregg Chmara (Sep 29, 2015)

Experiencing the difference in disc speeds would quickly make you a believer in 7200+ rpm or exceptional large amounts of RAM memory in place (and I mean exceptional) if you are creating "live." 

This may not be as true for those working ONLY in step sequencing or note-by note manuscripting -- until loading and playing some fully sequenced chunks or pieces with disparate sounds needed on each track.

To me -- and I cannot afford it yet -- solid state drives (SSD) with about a terabyte of memory would be ideal, supported with additional libraries on 7200+ drives on my (wooden) desktop to hold skads of ready to use libraries in addition to the terabyte of basic stuff.

Recently I have started using some SSD cards -- and for up to 256 Gig and nominal pricing - they work well.


----------



## neve (Sep 29, 2015)

If it's for storing samples only, as a backup drive, there's no need for the 7200rpm. If you are planning on using it for streaming the samples there is noticeable difference between the two and I'd go for the 7200rpm.

If you haven't bought the drives: there are usb-powered 7200rpm drives.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2015)

7200 drives are so cheap now, why even bother with 5400 ?



neve said:


> If it's for storing samples only, as a backup drive, there's no need for the 7200rpm. If you are planning on using it for streaming the samples there is noticeable difference between the two and I'd go for the 7200rpm.
> 
> If you haven't bought the drives: there are usb-powered 7200rpm drives.


----------



## neve (Sep 29, 2015)

aesthete said:


> 7200 drives are so cheap now, why even bother with 5400 ?


Yup. 5400 would only be in case he already owns the drive and doesn't want to buy another one for the time being.


----------



## GULL (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone. It helps. I could found a 7200 RPM USB powered as *neve *said. Ordered that one.


----------

